# Monitor wird kurz schwarz beim "tabben" zwischen Vollbildanwendungen



## Misto (11. November 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ein Kumpel von mir hat bei seinem neuen Monitor das Problem, dass dieser beim "Tabben" zwischen zwei Anwendungen, z.B. BF4 zu Chrome, kurz schwarz flackert. Der Bildschirm wird schwarz, die Quelle wird oben links angezeigt und dann kommt wieder Bild. Sieht immer so aus, als hätte er die Eingänge/Quelle gewechselt, wie man das vom Fernseher kennt. 

Es handelt sich um einen ASUS VS278Q, 27" (90LMF6101Q01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Dieser ist via HDMI zu DVI an einer Asus DCU2 Gtx 770 angeschlossen. Ist bei HDMI zu HDMI übrigens auch.

Habt ihr Ideen, wie sich das vermeiden lässt? 

Lg


----------



## Kerkilabro (11. November 2013)

Windows8! Desktop 60Hz Ingame 59,9XHz, wenn man dann tabbt wird das Bild kurz schwarz. Windows 7 und das Problem ist weg. Oder man spielt im Vollbildfenstermodus.


----------



## Misto (12. November 2013)

Achso, ist das ein bekanntes Problem bei Windows 8? Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich werde das so weiter geben! Weitere Ideen sind natürlich immer willkommen ;D


----------



## NerdFlanders (12. November 2013)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, hab das Problem mit Win 7 und 8 -.-


----------



## Iceman14578 (12. November 2013)

Kann das nur bestätigen, habe das selbe Problem auch bei Win7. Jedoch erst als ich mir eine neue Graka(r9 280x) zugelegt habe und meine Monitore, einer über DVI und einer HDMI läuft, vorher wo beide über DVI liefen war das Problem nicht mit dem kurzen schwarzen Bildschirm!!

Gruß Iceman


----------



## Smil0r (12. November 2013)

Kann man die Hz nicht einfach im Monitor Treiber anpassen?


----------

